# Eriocaulon amanoanum



## Coralite

A little gratuitous eye candy of one of the rarest aquarium plants in the hobby.


----------



## cah925

Eye candy for sure! That is one stunning plant.


----------



## Bert H

Aahh, to have soft water....
Beautiful plant and great photographs!


----------



## Dan S

Amazing pictures!! The detail shown in the third picture is incredible.


----------



## looking4roselines

My browser is not showing the photos... =(


----------



## Coralite

looking4roselines said:


> My browser is not showing the photos... =(


You can also see the pictures in my FlickR photstream.


----------



## gibmaker

Ok, now where do I get one!


----------



## bsmith

I have to get a RO unit!


----------

